# Hooray! My adoption went through!



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

I just wanted to update you guys that my adoption of a sweet little dove named Olive went through, and I will be taking her home from the shelter either tonight or tomorrow afternoon.

I'm really excited because she's a lovely bird. The ASPCA girls were thrilled to let me adopt her, since no one there really had a large amount of experience with birds.

Anyways, here are two pics of her. I will be sure to take more when I get her home 

(I'm so excited!!!!!!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!  

She is quite a beauty, I'm sure you can't wait to get her home. 

Thanks for adopting her and sharing... and DO update us when she arives "home."


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations indeed!!  
It's so nice to read where another pij or dove has been adopted.

Olive (love the name) is adorbale.

Will be watching for an update *&* pictures once she is settled in her new home.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty and lucky little girl........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! Olive is so beautiful and I love her name. Looking forward to many more pictures of her.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations....Olive sure is a beauty!

Best of luck to you!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Olive is one lucky lil girl to be going home to join your flock  I can't wait to see pics of her being spoiled in her new home


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations! Olive is beautiful.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!! Olive is beautiful!
She looks a lot like my little ivory dove whose name is Oliver : )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS RYIINN and OLIVE!!

May you both live long and happy lives!!

Updates will be anticipated!! 

    

HUGS TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I went to pick her up and she's just a doll. She rode the whole way home singing and laughing at me, and trying to run on the top of her jingly ball that the shelter gave me (since it's her favorite toy) like a circus bear.

When I got her home and got her cage set up with perches and her basket from her old home, she hopped right in and started to eat like nothing was amiss. I was even able to take her out later and let her walk around. 

She's actually finger trained, so she'll sit on my hand with no complaint and laugh and sing at me. She's got a funny habit of trying to eat my lips...she'll sneak up on me and then quickly peck at my mouth. Then she'll kind of jump back and then start cackling.

I love her 

Anyways, here are some pics I took of her, along with two little videos of her cooing for those that may not have ever heard it before (I'll have to get videos of her laughing too...it's so funny). Enjoy!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

More pics!




























And here are the videos...the first has me making silly talk with her, so ignore the cuteseys 

http://pixitron.com/images/olivesings1.mpg
http://pixitron.com/images/olivesings2.mpg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ryiinn, 

Olive is beautiful and a very sweet sounding and looking dove Her cage looks super and she's a very lucky girl for many reasons

Congratulations and enjoy her company


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I love the videos. It's the first time I've heard a dove like that cooing. Olive sounds a little like the wild Collared doves.

What sort of dove is she? Are doves as prolific poopers as pigeons? I'm not sure that I could cope with the mess in the house!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so cute! I am so glad that you included a video, I hadn't heard that coo before.

Pigeon Poo, if Olive is anything like a collared dove her poops will not be a problem. Collared doves do neat firm little poops that dry quickly and can be swept away. If pigeons had the same poops as collared doves they would be a lot more popular!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Olive is ONE spoiled Dove! AND, a beautiful one!

What a wonderful life you both will have! 

REALLY looking forward to the "laughter" video! If she sounds the way I think she will, one can't help laughing with her!!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Olive is a VOCAL little girl! She slept all through the night but woke up at almost exactly 7 am just hooting her little head off. It scared the living daylights out of me since I have hardwood floors and everything echoes in my place. She would not stop until I took her out of her cage and held her, and even then she'd hunch over and puff up like a little balloon and holler once in a while. 

My pigeon looks at her like she's completely insane  

As far as pooping, yes, she's a huge pooper. I didn't think it possible, but I think she poops more than my pij. Her poops are a LOT smaller though, so it doesn't seem as bad. I'll need to order her a diaper too. Sooner than later I'm thinking.

I love how dainty she is. She'll just lightly hop along and walk so delicately. It's adorable.

Does anyone have any suggestions on things that may make Olive NOT coo over and over again for hours at a time? Not that I don't like the sound, but I just want to make sure she's not cooing because she's agitated or something.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ryiinn said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> *Olive is a VOCAL little girl! She slept all through the night but woke up at almost exactly 7 am just hooting her little head off.*
> 
> ...


Hi Ryinn, 

It is sounding to me that Olive is actually an Oliver Male doves coo all the time just like male pigeons do. Female doves tend to do the "laughing" sound more than the actual cooing and are generally much less vocal than the males.

YES! Doves are so dainty, aren't they? LOL. I find this too and especially after being used to handling and seeing my giant runt pigeons all the time. When I see doves now, they are just so cute, petite, slender and delicate.

You could try covering Olive's cage when she gets noisy and especially at night. This might help but I think you really need to get him a mate now


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my!!!  

I wonder what my pij is then? I had "her" wrapped up in one of her fluffy towels last night on my couch after a bath, and Olive snuck off my finger and pretty much pounced on her and grabbed her head. It turned into a little feather scrap for the seconds until I could snatch Olive away.

Squidge is very quiet, although she'll do a warning growl/coo when she gets agitated.

Oh boy, if I have to get another bird I don't know what I'll do! My apartment is relatively small and I feel like I have two toddlers right now as it is


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ryiinn said:


> Oh my!!!
> 
> I wonder what my pij is then? I had "her" wrapped up in one of her fluffy towels last night on my couch after a bath, and Olive snuck off my finger and pretty much pounced on her and grabbed her head. It turned into a little feather scrap for the seconds until I could snatch Olive away.
> 
> Squidge is very quiet, although she'll do a warning growl/coo when she gets agitated.


LOL. Well, it sounds like Squidge might be female and Olive just pounced on her as the first female dove OR pigeon he'd seen in a long time

This situation could/might work out ok and if Olive is a male and Squidge is a female.  They might hook up out of necessity and this is fine too


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, I had originally hoped that it would work itself out because I'd love for Squee to have some company when I am away. I just have to be careful since Squidge is still crippled and I don't want little aggressive Olive to hurt or agitate her.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! Olive is quite a looker. I think you probably have an Oliver, though! I've had many doves and the behavior you described is typically male. With pigeons, it's easy for the females to behave like males when they're young (or aggressive), but I've never seen that with a female dove. Most female doves have a soft, low coo, almost muffled compared to the males. I've never seen a female jump onto another bird before, but with males I've seen it a lot, *especially* when they have had no contact with other birds recently. They get almost frenzied when they see another bird (I had one male dove who went ballistic when I brought him home from the shelter and he saw my button quail, who are the size of a fluffy golf ball.....he cooed and bowed and laughed himself silly at the quail  ). And it sounds as if your Squidge might be a female, if she is pretty quiet, as that is usually female behavior (but you never know until the egg comes!) 

I have a male ringneck dove now, Ivan, who was raised with a female pigeon, Genevieve, and they are a mated couple. Ivan is smaller than her and not an aggressive dove, so it works very well. Male pigeons with female doves is a bad idea, as far as I've seen from experience, as they are often so much larger (but this doesn't sound like the case with yours ). If Olive doesn't have a mirror, you might get him one, and/or a stuffed toy his size that he can court and sing to (and you, of course). This might help him with his amorous intents (and keep him calmer around Squidge). 

As for the cooing, I know what you mean! My first doves woke me up the next morning at the crack of dawn and my first thought was Oh no, the neighbors are going to have a fit! (Luckily for me, they liked the sound, for it is a loud one!) The only way I've ever, ever found to prevent this is to keep the room dark until you want him to wake up (and start cooing lol). You can use a thick blanket or curtains to cover the window, or place his cage into the bathroom with the window covered at night, or any other idea you might have for keeping him "in the dark". When I had Ivan in my room, I would keep the light on in the room past sunset and then cover the window at night so he would sleep in, in the morning. This way he didn't have to go to sleep at sunset and he got more hours to play and be up and about. It worked very well. Good luck with everything! And thank you so much for adopting Olive.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh boy, Ryiinn! Am I looking forward to YOUR stories! If what MJ says is true, you are gonna have LOTS of fun...not to mention the birdies! ROFL...I'm sorry, but this is really funny!

Yes, I realize that I'm not in your situation, but...oh my, there I go again...  

Well, my apartment is only 660 sq. ft. and I have to share this space with a demented w/attitude pigeon AND three cats, who are probably also getting "twitchy" watching out for the "warrior pigeon!"  

WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!


----------

